# D.I.Y. Media Render o Reproductor de Audio en Red



## cyverlarva (Jul 31, 2016)

Basado en la idea y  proyecto del Dr Zoidberg, estoy armando mi sistema de streaming y render de audio de alta calidad reciclando componentes viejo de pc.
Ya tengo un HTPC en mi sistema y estoy muy pero muy conforme con el resultado del mismo. El tema de este nuevo player va a ser dedicado a musica, y quiero que sea lo mas parecido a un player comercial y lo mas alejado de una PC. Pero ojo, que sea reciclado no significa que me voy a conformar con lo que hay, yo quiero a lo grande y obviamente va a ser un proyecto que tenga todo, asi que vamos a ver que es lo que quiero y que encuentro en el cementerio de hard que creo que a esta altura cualquier persona que use PC y que tenga un par de años debe tener en su casa.

YO QUIERO...

Un sistema que me permita reproducir todos los formatos utilizados en la actualidad, los formatos lossy ( con perdidas) y los lossless( sin perdidas), por ejemplo MP3, y FLAC , APE etc.
Que sea bitperfect, es decir que el sistema no remuestree la informacion de audio, salvo que yo lo desee, por ejemplo si la info es 16\44,1 khz que asi llegue al dac o a la placa de audio.
Que me permita rippear los cd que yo quiera y que los convierta a formato flac o mp3 y busque caratulas y info de los temas y automaticamente los ponga a disposicion de cualquier dispositivo de la red.
Que pueda gestionar los temas via web, o del telefono\tablet armando playlist y seleccionando discos, con control total sobre la reproduccion.
Que me permita equalizar y aplicar correccion de sala.
Que tenga una interface linda y que sea dentro de todo de facil configuracion.
Que no sea necesario el tener un dispositivo de visualizacion para operar el sistema, pero en el caso de tenerlo poder aprovecharlo.
Que me permita hacer streaming de servicios de alta calidad como Tidal o Spotify, asi tambien como radios online hd.
Que me permita reproducir DSD sobre PCM en el caso que mi dac no permita DSD directo.
Algunas cosillas no?

Bue ahora vamos a ver que conseguimos en el cementerio a ver que podemos usar.

Mother
La misma es una mother ECS modelo HT2000 Chipset GeForce6100SM-M2 tiene soporte PCI Expres 16X dos puertos SATA 1 puerto IDE PCI Expres 1x, Dual DDR2 800, red onboard y 4 USB.

Micro 
 AMD Athlon X2 4000+

Memoria
Samsung 1 GB PC 800 DDR2

Video
Para no sacar memoria y usar la placa onboard voy a usar una vieja Ati Radeon HD4350 de 512 Mb con salidas HDMI/DVI/Dsub fanless.

Audio
No voy a usar ni la salida Spdif de la mother ni la de audio, voy a usar una Waveterminal 192L la cual soporta una multitud de sampleos,  16,  22, 24, 32, 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176,4 y 192 khz, lo cual me permite reproducir casi cualquier cosa que le tire sin resamplear ni hacer downsampling, sumado a que trae una placa auxiliar con salida y entrada coaxial, y entrada y salida toslink, fuente phamton, y un excelente amplificador de auriculares.

Discos
Si bien tengo una red en casa con un HTPC con 2 discos de 3 teras, tengo un Seagate Barracuda de 250 GB 7200 rpm  para el sistema y un disco WD Green Caviar de 1 tera, este disco esta en evaluacion ya que a veces desaparece del sistema, veremos si con esta mother hace lo mismo.

Fuente y Gabinete
La fuente es mala, es una fuente ITX con un cooler minusculo que hace un ruido infernal, estoy viendo si consigo alguna fuente mejor ya que esta no me gusta nada, pero no quiero gastar en hard asi que veremos si revivo alguna fuente atx que tengo ahi o si hago algun  mod a esta, no se si podre hacerla fanless pero veremos despues.
Gabinete voy a usar un viejo switch de video Sony PC1270 al que voy a tener que darle duro para dejarlo como quiero ya que quiero que se vea muy bien.




Bue el hard esta, ahora viene la eleccion del software



Bien la eleccion del software es todo un tema, si bien existen varias alternativas para windows como Foobar2000, JRiver, Kodi, Itunes, no es exactamente lo que quiero. Estoy buscando algo mas dedicado, y buscando encontre varias alternativas...

VOXTERBOX

Voxterbox es una distro de linux, que esta orientada precisamente a lo que busco. 

VortexBox software is developed and maintained by Vortexbox USA
Vortexbox offers many features with frequent updates and enhancements:
Automatically rips and stores bitperfect CDs from in-built CD/DVD drive
Automatically names and tags music from on-line music databases.
Automatically downloads album art.
Automatic sharing of music, video, photos etc to PC, MAC and Linux computers
Squeezebox LMS Server pre-loaded for use with Logitech SqueezeBox players.
Automatic re-indexing of Library after every CD is ripped.
Support BBC iPlayer (Radio). Play live BBC, last 7 days programmes.or last years (UK)
UPnP/DLNA - stream to Naim Uniti, Cyrus, Linn, B&O Encore, Marrantz etc + Smart TV!
Simple connection to SONOS network players
Support USB connected DACs at upto 192Khz/24 bit (inc DSD on supported devices)
Internet radio inc Spotify, Napster, Deezer and Qobuz flac streaming (on supported devices)
Squeezebox users normally only need to connect their vortexbox appliance to their network router and the Squeezebox will automatically detect the vortexbox music library

Connect powered speakers or an amplifier to the in-built audio output green mini-jack or use a USB DAC  driven by vortexbox player which can be controlled from a browser a multitude of free/low cost Apps on Apple/Android tablets/phones  (iPeng, Orange Squueze, Squeezebox, Squeezedroid, Squeezer, Squeeze Commander etc)

There are additional complimentary applications on vortexbox that can be enabled:
Bliss cover/tag management, Subsonic music streaming/sharing, PLEX media Server, etc . . . . Just tick the box in the web interface and press Submit.

Music Backups

The simplest way to back-up your digital music files is to attach a USB hard drive to vortexbox. From the web interface vortexbox will back your music onto the drive. This is smart enough to add only new items since your last back-up

Connect again when you have more music and vortexbox will add the new files including any that have been added from external sources.  'Restore' function will automatically rebuild all missing music and data from USB.  Keep this drive in a drawer so that you still have all your music if your Vortexbox is lost or damaged

The USB drive is formatted by vortexbox for USB backup.  Existing data on the drive will be lost

SW Updates

The Update button on the VortexBox Web Interface will update the SW to current levels within each major SW release. VortexBox incorporates many 3rd party software items and it is impossible to fully test every function and interaction.  SW updates make changes to your system and may change the way that it operates so it is sensible to backup your system before a software upgrade.

La verdad promete, tiene un foro activo con multitud de problemas solucionados y he leido muy buenas criticas en la web.

DAPHILE

Daphile es un sistema operativo basado en linux orientado a armar un server de musica y al mismo tiempo cuenta con excelente player. 

The Daphile is the heart of a digital music system. Its primary focus is in storage and playback of your digital music library. It enables the best possible audio quality and future-proof flexibility by providing plug&play support for USB connected digital-to-analog converters (DAC). You can easily setup a multi-zone system just by connecting another USB DAC for each zone.

The software solutions of the Daphile are optimized for the best possible audiophile experience. The Daphile supports the most common file formats including high resolution audio. It manages bit-perfect and gapless playback.

The networking capabilities of the Daphile are flexible and easy to setup – both wired and wireless. It can even operate in a standalone mode where it provides a wireless access point for the control device. The Daphile can be controlled from any web-enabled device. There also exists the choice of compatible third party control applications for tablets and smart phones.

The Daphile operates as a network-attached storage enabling easy music transfer to its internal storage. It is also possible to store audio CDs directly to the internal storage by ripping them with a connected optical drive. The CD album metadata and cover are automatically fetched from the Internet during the ripping process. In addition to internal storage the Daphile can play music from various Internet streaming services as well as from external USB-connected and network-attached storage devices.

The Daphile is in many ways an extensible, future proof solution. The core software provided by Daphile is user upgradeable via the Internet. The system functionality can be extended with third party plug-ins.

MUSICHI

Es una aplicacion y no un sistema operativo, funciona bajo windows y combina 4 diferentes aplicaciones, me gusta pero como que no me termina de convencer.

AUDIOPHILE LINUX

Este es un sistema operativo completo orientado a la reproduccion de audio, tiene cosas audiophile que medio me da en las tarlipes, pero se lo ve solido con una infinidad de documentacion, asi que es una opcion a tomar.

Bue empezamos con la evaluacion del software y los primero pasos para armar el player.
En la proxima los primeros avances en el gabo y una previa de la ubicacion de los distintos elementos.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 3, 2016)

Bien sigo buscando componentes faltantes y ya estoy empezando a presentar componentes para poder adaptar el gabinete que tengo al proyecto.

Gabinete

Es de un switch de video Sony PC1271, todos los componentes del aparato son calidad broadcast, cables de teflon, tiene una fuente conmutada impresionante. Todas las placas fueron removidas del case, y se nota la calidad del chasis. todas las partes estan atornilladas, es totalmente desmontable y una vez apretado todo es una roca.

El frente es de plastico y por como vengo se va a remover y sera reemplazado por una placa de aluminio o en su defecto mdf ya que lleva una serie de trabajos que sin herramientas adecuadas se me va a complicar. Y no tengo herramientas para trabajas metales, aunque si tengo buenas herramientas para madera.

En el anterior detalle me faltaron algunas partes a detallar, como por ejemplo el disco de Storage para los archivos, como habia aclarado es un disco WD Green Caviar de 1 Tb.

Unidad Optica

Dispongo de una grabadora/reproductora de DVD marca Sony bastante buena con puerto IDE asi que la voy a sumar al sistema ya que la mother dispone de un puerto de estos y no usaria uno de los dos puertos sata de la misma.

Tambien dispongo de 2 tablets de 7 pulgadas las dos me las dieron porque no andaban, se quedaban colgadas en la pantalla de arranque, una la recupere y funciona perfectamente, la otra me tira un error de I/O y no termina de bootear nunca, la idea seria usar una de estas como panel tactil para seleccionar tracks o configurar el equipo. En el caso de no poder usarla la idea es pedir a China una pantalla LCD tactil de 7 para este fin. Sera cuestion de ver que se puede hacer.


Sobre tema Software evalue Openelec, es una distro Linux con Kodi embebido en ella, bootea desde un pendrive, es Kodi un viejo conocido mio ya que lo uso en mi HTPC, un AMD A8 con una R7 en video 8 GB de Ram dos disco de 3 teras y un SSD de 256 GB, en este sistema Openelec vuela literalmente, pero con el hard del Larva Music Render la cosa es distinta, el beneficio con este programa seria que se configurarlo al detalle sumado a que ya cuenta con un skin optimizado para ser operado con pantalla tactil. Existe tonelada de informacion en la web sobre el mismo y en el caso de usarlo podria modificar su skin para audio, eliminando muchos servicios que usan micro al divino boton, sumado a que podria adaptar un menu especifico para reproducir CDs con la pantalla tactil y poder visualizar los datos de los tracks con una calidad grafica impresionante, ya que les recuerdo que mi idea es que la parte tecnica y su excelencia sea acompañada por una estetica muy agradable y de vanguardia para un producto de origen casero.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 4, 2016)

Sigo atento al tema software, ya que de Linux no cazo un cuero! Me descargué apl-v3.1.zip y RedoBackup-APLinux-mod-1.iso. No sé qué ni como instalar!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 4, 2016)

Como estas, lo primero es generar una imagen de disco en un pendrive o en un dvd-r y bootear tu maquina desde ahi.
Tambien podes usar un disco duro externo pero primero tenes que armarle una particion activa para poder arrancar desde ahi.
Tenes varios programas que te permiten hacer eso como Image32writer, Rufus, etc.
Abris Rufus, seleccionas la iso que bajastes, seleccionas el pendrive como destino, y pones iniciar, cuando termine estara listo.

Una vez que tengas el pendrive listo, entras al bios de la maquina y seleccionas bootear desde usb, obviamente con el pen inserto en algun puerto usb.
Despues segui los pasos de la instalacion como si estuvieras instalando cualquier sistema operativo. Tene en cuenta que si seleccionas hacer la instalacion en el disco duro , te va a borrar la particion de windows. Ojimetro con eso.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 6, 2016)

Hoy es dia de pruebas, y como se imaginaran empezaron los problemas, y lamentablemente concesiones, el gabinete que parecia tan grande, ya no lo es. No encuentro forma de colocar la lectora de CD sin tener que destroncar el gabinete. Tengo que elegir entre la pantalla tactil, o la lectora de CD, y lamentablemente se queda afuera, solo tengo 7 cds, y mas o menos 1500 albunes en Flac, asi que terminantemente se van al back up y adios formatos fisicos.









Como veran en las fotos, la altura del gabinete no permite colocar las placas, tanto de video como de audio, ya que es imposible colocar el refuerzo. Asi que tengo dos opciones amoladora, o adios refuerzo, pero no buscando en el cementerio de hard, encontre un raiser pci para poder acostar la placa, y un pequeño adaptador para trasformar la placa vga en low profile, asi que con un destornillador se termino la historia, obviamente que de esta forma perderia la salida vga Dsub15, pero tampoco, encontre un soporte para la salida vga de una antigua mother asi que la salida vga quedo en esta plaquita adicional y listo.
















La fuente es una bosta, lisa y directamente, pero no tengo lugar para colocar una atx. Asi que voy a tener que modear esta. Veremos mas adelante que voy a hacer.

El siguiente paso es armar el soporte de los discos duros, fijar  cada cosa en su lugar y preparar el cableado de todo, ya que por lo que veo tengo que alargar los cables de la toma atx de la fuente, y ver como esconder todo ya que quiero que quede prolijito por dentro.


Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2016)

Hola cyver!!
No te conviene moddear algun gabinete de PC???
En cuanto a la lectograbadora de CD... yo la tengo al reverendo ped...
Yo no tengo musica en el disco local, asi que tampoco puedo montar un CD o un pendrive en el NMP por que no puedo montarlo en ninguna ruta del file system por que no existe ningun directorio de musica en el disco local sino que tengo una URL al disco remoto.
Vos vas a tener un disco local grande donde guardar la musica  asi que al menos habilitate un par de puertos USB para poner musica desde un pendrive o celular y concentrar todo el control en un unico punto.


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 6, 2016)

Como andas Eduardo, ahora que me decis lo del gabo me olvide aclarar algo, el lugar en el mueble donde va el Music Render es bastante bajo, por lo que no puedo meter un gabo ATX, ni parado ni acostado, la mother es mini atx, por lo que no puedo usar gabos itx. En otra oportunidad le hice un mod a la maquina de mi hijo, acostar un gabo atx es un dolor de hu..... hiciera lo que le hiciera, siempre parecia un gabo acostado.
Voy a ponerle un par de puertos usb al frente y una toma de auris, pero la fuente me limita bastante.
Estoy pensando seriamente en volarle el cooler ese chiquito y montar uno mas grande con un conducto a la toma de la fuente. al ser mas grande puedo bajarle la velocidad sin riesgo que detone, ya que mantendria teoricamente el caudal de aire.

Saludos


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 10, 2016)

Muy bueno Maxi!!! yo después de bastante rabiar terminé usando una notebook con placa de sonido externa... voy a leerlo con atención para ver si así es mas útil.

 Abrazo!


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 10, 2016)

juanfilas dijo:


> Muy bueno Maxi!!! yo después de bastante rabiar terminé usando una notebook con placa de sonido externa... voy a leerlo con atención para ver si así es mas útil.
> 
> Abrazo!




Que bueno Juan, veremos hasta donde puedo llegar con este aparatito.
Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2016)

Despues de ver algunas opciones con respecto al gabinete y viendo que no dispongo de todo el tiempo que le quisiera dedicar a esto, opte por una solucion sencilla, y siguiendo la recomendacion de Dr Zoidberg me puse a buscar un gabinete para meter el media render dentro. Obviamente la premisa es no gastar un peso, asi que hablando con los chicos de sistemas de la empresa en donde trabajo me comentaron que al adquirir una pequeña empresa de transporte de la zona se encontraron con varias computadoras viejas las cuales fueron al cementerio, y recurriendo a su buena onda, donaron un gabo para el proyecto del media render. Como se imaginaran fue una donacion condicionada a un par de docenas de facturas, pero fue un gasto realizado con mucho gusto. Cuando me comentaron del gabo espere un gabinete viejo y bastante destruido y me terminaron sorprendiendo con uno de calidad muy buena, sumado a una estetica perfecta para el uso que le voy a dar.
El gabo es este...







Bien, algunos problemas del nuevo gabo, primero no entra la placa de audio ni en su posicion normal ni con el raiser, asi que voy a tener que entrarle con la amoladora. No hay lugar para una fuente comun, asi que voy a tener que modear si o si la fuente pedorronga que tengo. Mi amplificador un Marantz Sr 5001 no puede procesar 24/192 khz asi que tengo que usar si o si la waveterminal.

Ya que una de las premisas era toquetear lo menos posible la frecuencia de muestreo.

Ya pedi a China una pantalla de 5' con touchscreen , aunque a esta altura me estoy planteando su instalacion por dos temas, el primero el gabo es bastante bajo ( slim ) por lo que la instalacion tiene que ser cuidadosa, y segundo despues de probar varios programas voy con Daphile, y su interface es via web lo que usar una tablet es  muchisimo mas comodo ya que con solo cargar la ip de daphile tenes control absoluto del render. Asi que con el uso vere si es realmente util, la pantalla.

Bien Daphile hace lo que necesito, es una suite bien armada y bien estructurada. La instalacion es sencilla, solo hay que bajar la iso desde la web y con Imagewriter armar un pen con la iso, boteas desde ahi y es solo dejar que se instale, al toque pide una conexion de red, ya sea wifi o cableada y en 15 minutos el server esta online. En la proxima viene la reproduccion y seteo del hard.

Y dejo en claro dos problemas a solucionar, el ruido del server es infernal, tengo que ponerme en serio a solucionar el batifondo que hace, y segundo el detalle de la placa de audio, ya que tengo que cortar el gabo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2016)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Bien, algunos problemas del nuevo gabo, primero no entra la placa de audio ni en su posicion normal ni con el raiser, asi que voy a tener que entrarle con la amoladora.


Que embole!! 



cyverlarva dijo:


> No hay lugar para una fuente comun, asi que voy a tener que modear si o si la fuente pedorronga que tengo.


La fuente que trae el gabo no funciona??? Habría que medir si funca, por que el consumo en reproducción es muy bajo y es muy probable que con la fuente del gabo pueda cumplir muy bien. Si nó.. bueno, habrá que adecuar la otra.



cyverlarva dijo:


> Mi amplificador un Marantz Sr 5001 no puede procesar 24/192 khz asi que tengo que usar si o si la waveterminal.


O tal vez puedas pedir un DAC USB a China para usarlo de salida. 



cyverlarva dijo:


> ...despues de probar varios programas voy con Daphile, y su interface es via web lo que usar una tablet es  muchisimo mas comodo ya que con solo cargar la ip de daphile tenes control absoluto del render. Asi que con el uso vere si es realmente util, la pantalla.
> 
> Bien Daphile hace lo que necesito, es una suite bien armada y bien estructurada. La instalacion es sencilla, solo hay que bajar la iso desde la web y con Imagewriter armar un pen con la iso, boteas desde ahi y es solo dejar que se instale, al toque pide una conexion de red, ya sea wifi o cableada y en 15 minutos el server esta online. En la proxima viene la reproduccion y seteo del hard.


Daphile es MUY BUENO!!!! (yo lo probé en una máquina virtual) Lo único que me embola es que no podés tocar/ajustar nada (a menos que le hayan agregado el acceso a la consola, que en diyaudio.com lo pidieron varias veces). Tambien creo que lo podés manejar desde la tablet usando una app que usa el media server Logitech, ya que ese es el programa que ejecuta para reproducir música. La interfaz web es muy bonita, pero me parece medio pelmazo para una tablet. Revisalo...



cyverlarva dijo:


> ...el ruido del server es infernal, tengo que ponerme en serio a solucionar el batifondo que hace


La clásica: cortar las rejillas en la chapa y reemplazarlas por rejillas de alambre. Luego bajarle las RPM a los ventiladores alimentándolos con 7V (entre las +12 y +5V).
*Acá* hay muchas cosas interesantes...


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 18, 2016)

> La fuente que trae el gabo no funciona??? Habría que medir si funca, por que el consumo en reproducción es muy bajo y es muy probable que con la fuente del gabo pueda cumplir muy bien. Si nó.. bueno, habrá que adecuar la otra.



El gabo vino sin fuente  , ya se la habian diseccionado y hecho plata, junto con el lector de memorias.  Tengo fuentes varias varia toquetear, pero el lugar que tengo en el gabinete es muy pequeño, y no hay caso. Siempre me queda meter la fuente solita afuera, como uso en mi htpc, pero queria dejarlo bien presentado.




> O tal vez puedas pedir un DAC USB a China para usarlo de salida.



Es una opcion que estoy evaluando muy pero muy en serio, una plaquita DSD PCM me vendria muy bien. Aunque la Waveterminal anda que da miedo, una excelente placa de verdad.




> Daphile es MUY BUENO!!!! (yo lo probé en una máquina virtual) Lo único que me embola es que no podés tocar/ajustar nada (a menos que le hayan agregado el acceso a la consola, que en diyaudio.com lo pidieron varias veces). Tambien creo que lo podés manejar desde la tablet usando una app que usa el media server Logitech, ya que ese es el programa que ejecuta para reproducir música. La interfaz web es muy bonita, pero me parece medio pelmazo para una tablet. Revisalo...



Estuve viendo la app de Logitech y esta muy buena Tambien podria usar Bubble UPNP, pero como de Linux no caso un fulbo, me estoy cuidando de toquetear irresponsablemente.




> La clásica: cortar las rejillas en la chapa y reemplazarlas por rejillas de alambre. Luego bajarle las RPM a los ventiladores alimentándolos con 7V (entre las +12 y +5V).
> *Acá* hay muchas cosas interesantes...



+ 10000000, excelente info!!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 5, 2016)

Puesta en funcionamiento del media render audio.

Como habia explicado en un principio mi eleccion de software fue Daphile. La verdad cuanto mas uso este programita mas me gusta. Es facil, bastante intuitivo y extremadamente poderoso, solo hecho de menos una cosa, y es que probe y no levanta ISO de DVD Audio.

Con un estudio detallado de las posibilidades creo que este programa puede poner a transpirar a equipos comerciales de muy alto nivel, sumado a una escalabilidad fuera de serie. El nivel de configuracion al que se puede acceder es muy alto, y cuando nos damos cuenta que el producto es gratuito la experiencia es sumamente positiva.

A continuacion una serie de pasos con la que pude poner en funcionamiento mi media render.

Para la instalacion necesitamos bajar la Iso de Daphile de la pagina www.daphile.com, yo baje la version x86_64 que es la que recomiendan bajar y anduvo perfecto.
Para su instalacion en el media render necesitamos un soporte, puede ser un pendrive o un disco virgen, ya que deberemos hacer una unidad booteable y arrancar nuestro media render desde ahi. En mi caso dispongo de una unidad USB y con el programita Image32writer creamos un pendrive booteable, no es dificil, podemos usar rufus o cualquier otro programa del mismo estilo, solo seleccionamos la iso, donde la vamos a ejecutar y le damos OK, mas o menos a los 3 minutos tendremos nuestro pendrive listo.

Insertamos el pendrive en cualquier puerto y cuando le damos arrancar a nuestra maquina presionamos la tecla DEL, entramos al menu de la Bios y elegimos bootear desde una unidad USB, grabamos los cambios y salimos.
Presionamos reset y esperamos que inicie nuestra maquina, veremos que comienza a bootear y va a entrar a un modo grafico en donde nos va a preguntar si queremos iniciar un setup inicial y le damos que si, presionamos F1, luego nos va a pedir si queremos setear una red inalambrica, en mi caso mi media render va cableado, asi que ignore este paso, me pidio configurar una direccion ip estatica, este paso tambien lo omiti y pase al siguiente que es hacer un wipe al disco en donde en un futuro vamos a instalar Daphile, elegimos el disco duro, procedemos a borrar su contenido, nos pide que coloquemos un pin para no borrar accidentalmente el disco y 10 segundos despues esta todo terminado. Solo aparece un dibujito de Daphile y una direccion IP.

Lo primero que te preguntas es y ahora que pasa, donde esta el menu y todo el resto, ahora tenemos que buscar cualquier dispositivo que tengamos conectado a la red y escribir la direccion IP que nos mostro daphile en la pantalla y voila ahi tenemos el control absoluto de nuestro media render.

Como primera medida tenemos que entender que todavia daphile no esta instalado en nuestro disco duro, simplemente esta corriendo desde la ram de nuestra maquina, ahora necesitamos cargarlo en el disco para que cuando arranquemos nuestra maquina no necesitemos del pendrive y para que todas las opciones que configuremos queden grabadas.

Asi que vamos a la solapa Settings, System Firmware, seleccionamos New Installation, elegimos el disco o la particion en donde vamos a instalar el sistema, en partition table seleccionamos MSDOS, ACLARACION yo seleccione MSDOS porque el disco en donde va el sistema no supera los 2TB en el caso de tener un disco de 2 o mas TB van a tener que seleccionar GUID. 
Le damos a Install y listo el pollo, nuestro disco ya esta configurado.

Ahora todo muy lindo pero no tenemos audio, y esto pasa porque primero no tenemos configurada nuestra salida de audio y dos porque no tenemos que reproducir.
Una de las opciones mas interesantes de nuestro nuevo Media Render es que es multihabitacion, esto significa que podemos reproducir distintos contenidos en distintas equipos al mismo tiempo, esto se puede hacer porque Daphile toma cada salida de audio de nuestro media render como un sistema diferente, lo que significa que en mi caso, por la salida de parlantes analogicos/salida SPDIF  que esta controlada por el Chipset Nvidia de la mother puedo reproducir un tema musical y por la salida HDMI de la placa de video puedo reproducir otro, por lo que teoricamente puedo reproducir un tema en el living y por ejemplo otro en el dormitorio. Las distintas salidas de audio las vamos a encontrar en  la solapa Audio Devices, en Device, desde este menu podemos elegir si vamos a aplicar bitperfect o si vamos a definir de antemano la frecuencia de sampleo y el volumen de la salida.

Ahora en nuestro sistema tenemos que buscar donde vamos a meter musica, asi que vamos a Storage, y la carpeta My Music podemos empezar a meter audio, buscamos el icono Upload media y selecionamos los temas que vamos a pasar a nuestro media render, damos upload y listo, para tener las caratulas de nuestros discos solo tenemos que agregar la foto del disco en la carpeta que contiene los temas y automaticamente va a aparecer en nuestro player.


Controlar nuestro media render desde la web es medio insulso, mas sabiendo que los player comerciales se pueden controlar con telefonos celulares y tablets, Asi que vamos a ver la forma de controlarlo desde uno de estos dispositivos.
Desde nuestro celu o tablet entramos al market y tipeamos Sqeezebox y vamos a encontrar una aplicacion, para poder instalarla debemos crearnos una cuenta, asi que la creamos y la instalamos en nuestro dispositivo android, luego la ejecutamos y si todo esta bien veremos que va a encontrar a nuestro querido media player, buscamos en Music y vamos a encontrar los discos que previamente cargamos, solo queda presionar y magicamente nuestro aparatito comenzara a deleitarnos con musica.

Esta primera entrega solo aclara algunos puntos importantes, en lo sucesivo veremos como configurar opciones con un poquito mas de profundidad.

Saludos


----------

